# Results are flying in!



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 3, 2011)

My cholesterol is down from the last time I had it checked by 30 points. Good job me!


----------



## thwlruss (Nov 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Nov 3, 2011)

Post your report so we can figure out the cut-score please.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 3, 2011)

Trust me, few people could exceed my baseline results. I set a real high cut score in this regard.


----------



## Exception Collection (Nov 3, 2011)

VT, that wasn't nice.

Hilarious, but not nice.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Nov 3, 2011)

Hrmmm, just noticed that your scores are going _down_ with each successive test, perhaps you need more tabs?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 3, 2011)

Perhaps I need more labs, or Labs.



> Hilarious, but not nice.


Uhhh yeah, that's the point.


----------



## ellebee2001 (Nov 4, 2011)

what's funny is there was no way I believed that the results were in that fast.... however, i still clicked on the thread to read (and check)

me=gullible (mostly)


----------



## StaciaZ (Nov 10, 2011)

ellebee2001 said:


> what's funny is there was no way I believed that the results were in that fast.... however, i still clicked on the thread to read (and check)
> 
> me=gullible (mostly)


Yeah, these posts are far less funny when they show up in December rather than November.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2011)

They are always funny. At least from this side...


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 10, 2011)

this is certainly more fun after you pass than before. The waiting game was about the most brutal times I can ever remember, makes getting it behind me that much more special!


----------



## ellebee2001 (Nov 14, 2011)

StaciaZ said:


> ellebee2001 said:
> 
> 
> > what's funny is there was no way I believed that the results were in that fast.... however, i still clicked on the thread to read (and check)
> ...


Very true. I will probably have heart palpitations when I start seeing these threads pop up in about a month.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 14, 2011)

Thread details:

12 replies

790+ reads...


----------



## maryannette (Nov 14, 2011)

I got my exam results - NC! I passed!


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats Merrimac! That's awesome!


----------



## DS58 (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't believe you made me look...

you didn't really get them did you???


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah she did. I got mine too!


----------



## DS58 (Nov 14, 2011)

Back in the day...


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 14, 2011)

Took me three posts to figure it out.  I was wishing too hard for some type of pre-Christmas miracle!


----------



## maryannette (Nov 15, 2011)

SORRY! I couldn't help it. My results were in 2007. That's when I joined engineerboards.com. I was out of my mind crazy and I got relief here. I know how if feels. The best way to check results is on your state's website, I think. There will be more of these.

The important thing to remember is that many of us on here have been through the waiting. Some of us (including me) multiple times. Failing didn't kill me; it just made me try again. Good luck to all.


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## DS58 (Nov 15, 2011)

&lt;&lt;-----

.........|

.........|

....


----------

